# SIG Mosquito First Time Out



## Beretta_92FS (Feb 8, 2013)

Well me and the Wife went to the Range on Saturday. It was her first time ever shooting. She owns the Mosquito. I picked it out and suggested it, but when we were at the shop she held many 22lr pistols that they had. She laughed at the way the M&P 22lr felt. To me it felt like most other M&P's top heavy and slide slope. Both of us can't stand when you shake a gun you can feel the slide moving and making crap sounds. lol. Just not a tight made pistol if you ask me. But then again I'm a Beretta 100% man. Sig is catching my eye nowadays also because of quality and being German Made. My Beretta's are Italy Made. I have a Passion for European Weapons. 

Now for the Range Info..... I'm a stickler for doing what a manufacturer says to do, so I have close to 2000 rounds of CCI Mini Mag to put through the SIG. She put a total of 450 CCI Mini Mags through it on Saturday and one Mag of Winchester about half way in. Did that just to see if it would react to the Winchester. It did not. It chewed them up and just kept going. It only had 1, Yes ONE , FTE the entire 450 rounds. And that was near the end of the day. And we don't plan on ever putting that many rounds through it in one trip ever again. 

3 or so more dollars per 100 round sleeve is well worth paying for the CCI Mini Mags to properly break a Pistol In. If you can't afford this then maybe you shouldn't be buying a quality SIG. Sorry I just can't stand seeing all the bad reviews about this gun and come to find out the owner is using blazer and federal crap to break it in. LOL Listen to manufacturer and fork out the extra 20 or so bucks for the break in ammo. They give you a $10 rabate too, so why would you not do it. DUHHHHHHH 

Great Looking and [email protected]&S Sounding Pistol.


----------



## Newbie62 (Dec 22, 2012)

Nice hearing this. Just got my permit and the mosquito is finally home. 8 months from the time I bought it. Have taken it apart, cleaned the grease from it, lightly greased the rails and oiled it all over lightly. Hoping to run my CCI's thru it this weekend. I recognized all the bad reviews were " picked it up and headed to the range with my Walmart ammo and this gun sucked" while all the folks who cleaned and used CCI's were pretty much golden. Gonna learn from others mistakes this time. Picking up my 226 in a month and plan to do the same with it too. Thanks for the positive reinforcement.


----------

